# wie Bild von PC auf TV Streamen?



## Hawkins (14. Februar 2017)

Ich hab nen Samsung SmartTV (UE40F6470) und suche eine Möglichkeit das Bild und Sound vom PC direkt auf den TV zu streamen um zB Filme anzuschauen. Also nicht nur dinge wie Youtube und Netflix sondern den gesamten Bildschirm. Ich habe versucht den TV unter Windows 10 mit dem PC zu verbinden, er wird auch unter connected Devices als Play Device erkannt nur kann ich ihn nicht als Monitor benutzen wenn er nur per WLAN verbunden ist.

Kann man zB. mit nem Chromecast einen Monitor auf den TV Streamen incl. Sound?


----------



## DKK007 (14. Februar 2017)

Es gibt wireless HDMI, ist aber recht teuer: Wireless-HDMI-Set Preisvergleich | Gunstig bei idealo kaufen

Wenn der eh per WLAN verbunden ist, könntest du aber auch per Remote auf den PC zugreifen, wenn es solche Apps gibt.


----------



## lunaticx (15. Februar 2017)

Willst du nur das Bild + Sound streamen ? Oder evtl auch Keyboardeingaben machen können (z.B. zum zoggen, oder surfen (per Browser)) ?

Ansonsten Wireless-HDMI oder per HDMI-Kabel sofern der Rechner nicht grad auf nem anderen Stockwerk steht o.ä.


----------



## Hawkins (15. Februar 2017)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Willst du nur das Bild + Sound streamen ? Oder evtl auch Keyboardeingaben machen können (z.B. zum zoggen, oder surfen (per Browser)) ?
> 
> Ansonsten Wireless-HDMI oder per HDMI-Kabel sofern der Rechner nicht grad auf nem anderen Stockwerk steht o.ä.



Ich brauch nur Bild+Sound. HDMI Kabel ist leider keine Lösung da der TV ein paar Räume weiter steht. Wireless HDMI ist mir zu teuer. 40€ für nen Chromecast wären ok, aber 200+ für wireless HDMI ist etwas happig.


----------



## lunaticx (15. Februar 2017)

Quick'n'Dirty

Kompletten PC-Bildschirm auf Chromecast ubertragen - so geht's - CHIP


----------



## chewara (15. Februar 2017)

Microsoft Wireless Display Adapter ab 35,99 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de


----------

